# CONTEST 2: FUN VIGNETTE ON YOUR LAYOUT



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Last year we had a really fun Flatcar Loads Contest. It turned out to generate a wonderful thread with a lot of great photos to look at. I loved it. I promised another contest early this year. Here is it.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FUN VIGNETTE CONTEST

The winner will be the best FUN LAYOUT VIGNETTE POSTED *posted with photos, etc., on this thread.

*Note that it is "Fun" not "Funny"* Certainly it can be funny. Initially I was going to make the contest only about humorous vignettes, and I expect many will be funny. But I decided to broaden it to just fun. So the vignette can be simple or complex, patriotic, historical, have a superhero theme, be silly, serious -- whatever you think is fun!!!

*You enter the contest by posting pictures of a vignette on your layout or at your club her*e on the forum: post them on this thread, for all to see and share. 

*Contest duration: from now through the end of March.* Winners will be announced April 1 (really, this is no April fools joke!).

*First prize: Four new Menards ATSF hopper cars.* I will send them via UPS within a day or posting the winner, here, on this thread. Second prize: one Menards ATSF hopper car.








*The winner will be judged only by pictures posted here*, not those sent via e-mail or other means, etc. 

*Entries can be anything you want to submit:* again, if its fun for you, well, post it to share. Maybe you will win!!!

*The judge: As before, that's me. 

Definition of best: I don't know. I'm hoping this thread fills up with photos of clever, whimsical, nostalgic, interesting, incredibly detailed, and just fun pictures of little scenes on layouts. But, as always - you know it when you see it. 

The decision of the judges is final. Unappealable, irrevocable. and etc, etc., etc., as Yul Brenner said. 

Disclaimers: I've tried to think of everything needed to make this contest real and fun. If I've left any rule of whatever out, I'll decide when its brought to my attention - these contests are a work in progress, so to speak. Should an asteroid destroy the earth before April 1 or the black helicopters come for me, or any other event out of my control occur, I may be distracted and unable to conclude the contest on schedule, or at all. Force majeure and all that . . .

So, please: post a picture of a fun vignette on your layout.  You might win, and regardless, we will all have a lot of fun!

To start things out, here is a picture of a simple, fun(ny) vignette, one of the oldest on my layout, and seen before many times: an oldie but a goodie.






*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good start Lee, I can remember street scenes like that at times.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

One of the great advantages of O scale vs. HO is that fun scenes like that are easier to spot.
With HO you've got to have good eyes and look closely.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2016)

From the Chinatown section of my layout: Mahjong.

View attachment 137362


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow. Thanks BigCrabCake. I'm sure you realize that just having a Chinatown section of the layout is seriously cool. That scene is fantastic. Alot of detail there. Incredibly cool


----------



## NTHILL (Nov 12, 2015)

Cool China Town scene, do they make O scale figures like that or did you fabricate them. Nice scene, I need to start ours for the contest. Nick T


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

You did say it could be simple. Right? Couldn’t get much simpler than this. It’s Mater looking over in envy at a Corgi Twin boom wrecker. Usually, it’s the first thing that kids notice.


----------



## NTHILL (Nov 12, 2015)

I'll keep it Disney for now. BUZZ Lightyear and R2-D2 playing ROCK PAPER SISSORS to see who's driving the new engine. Nick T.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

My granddaughter thinks it's funny when the flying saucers land on the hobby shop. Tucgary


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

If I was the judge, Lee's sample vignette would win hands down.

Lee - Who makes that figure...or did you "kitbash" that one?


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> You did say it could be simple. Right? Couldn’t get much simpler than this. It’s Mater looking over in envy at a Corgi Twin boom wrecker. Usually, it’s the first thing that kids notice.
> 
> View attachment 137474


Nice. LOL😂😂😂


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2016)

NTHILL said:


> Cool China Town scene, do they make O scale figures like that or did you fabricate them. Nice scene, I need to start ours for the contest. Nick T


These figures were made by the British company: King and Country as part of their "Streets of Old Hong Kong" collection.

Emile


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

FCTT Hirailers loading up for another show.










Pete


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Great start so far. This thread is going to be fun.  Thanks Lee. You da man. :worshippy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)

Layout in a Layout.

View attachment 138290


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Father and son heading toward the station to see the famous Aerotrain while Lionel workers above try to figure out the 153IR...


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Layout in a Layout.
> 
> View attachment 138290


I have one of those, but for some reason, the trains run backwards.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lehigh74 said:


> I have one of those, but for some reason, the trains run backwards.


Should be easy to fix, an internal wiring issue for polarity to the DC motor.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Here is my fav's.
ALIENS, BIGFOOT, and The LOCHE NESS MONSTER...













































And one drunken ALIEN...


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Should be easy to fix, an internal wiring issue for polarity to the DC motor.


You are probably right. It gets plugged into a string of Christmas tree lights so it takes 110VAC. I never bothered to take it apart and fix it.


----------



## NTHILL (Nov 12, 2015)

MOVL said:


> Father and son heading toward the station to see the famous Aerotrain while Lionel workers above try to figure out the 153IR...


Keith, I like your Lionel bridge, did you purchase it or make it. Nick T


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)

MOVL said:


> Father and son heading toward the station to see the famous Aerotrain QUOTE]
> 
> Awesome Pic Keith! Love the Aerotrain and the Father/Son part.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

NTHILL said:


> Keith, I like your Lionel bridge, did you purchase it or make it. Nick T


Thanks you! And you too Emile.

NTHILL,

It is a kit from TW TrainWorx. Made of MDF and just glues together and needs painted. This one is the B55 bridge.

Here is a link to a post I did on it several years ago...

My TW-Trainworx-B55


----------



## NTHILL (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks Keith, I am digging that bridge. Nick T


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lee, I am not sure if the rules allow for more than one vignette....... I am posting two of my favorite ones from my layout:

"Alien Invasion"










"Getting caught in the act at St Lionels (by the nuns)"










-Pete


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Superman at the SD3R Club


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, i have a couple, but i will post this one because it was the most FUN for me to make (and my most successful kit build in a career of disasters).

remember, i did mine BEFORE Lee did his. I do have pulsating red lighting, but no moving dancers.

My salute to NY Dolls in lower Manhattan. This is the Central Florida franchise.


----------



## frizzinbee (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's a sea serpent scene I put together for the club layout. A little whimsical, but a hit with visitors.

-Dustin


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Great idea for a thread, Lee. Already some very choice posts, but my fave so far is the Chinatown mahjong game. Now I'm going to have to examine my layout for something worthwhile; thanks for the willingness to host this contest!


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

frizzinbee said:


> Here's a sea serpent scene I put together for the club layout. A little whimsical, but a hit with visitors.
> 
> -Dustin


Nice job, Dustin......very imaginitive.....I am a fan! Really enjoyed the sinking boxcar and the dock worker scrambling to get away!

-Pete


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

*The Christmas Bridge*

This is a scene I did on a Christmas layout. I had just finished one of the bridges for my out door suspended layout. This is the one my son Mark wanted to burn to simulate a fire form possibly a hot box or stray spark from a wood fired boiler. The first photo shows a carpenter diligently working on the deteriorated walkway.







The second shows another carpenter on the ground cutting new decking.







The fire damage isn't visible, but we placed a new beam on the walkway to be replaced when the walkway is safe to work on. The cars on the track in the foreground are Weaver Models club cars from another forum I belong to.
Don


----------



## frizzinbee (Aug 5, 2015)

BFI66 said:


> Nice job, Dustin......very imaginitive.....I am a fan! Really enjoyed the sinking boxcar and the dock worker scrambling to get away!
> 
> -Pete


Thanks Pete, I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

"East bound and down..."


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

The one area on my layout that gets a lot of comment when I have friends, relatives, and train enthusiast over is the upper floor of my Pool Hall, the Richard Diamond office. So, I'm entering it.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Who didn't do this when they were a kid?


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Great jobs guys, brought a smile to my face!

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lehigh74 said:


> Who didn't do this when they were a kid?


Who doesn't do that today?


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Really good bunch of pictures this week. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

This is the only completed scene I have and my first attempt at photographing it!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice scene. I like the dare-devil walking along the outside of the bridge deck.
Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the dare-devils in the canoes are about to be surprised at the waterfall!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

This is a nice scene that seems to be just a few minutes before some major problems occur for the subjects. Nice photograph too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow these are all just great! :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

We added Captain Sparrow's Fish and Lobster to the club layout a few years back. It's one of my favorite scenes.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

That is amazing! Wonderful detail.
randy


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Some Halloween and Christmas fun.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great scenes guys! Pat, I think the scale with that big shark hanging off it should read something other than zero!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

GRJ,
It looped around back to zero.


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

Patkn 

Love that detailed dock scene. Very well done.

Bill


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Ok guys spill it. Where are you getting all these figures? If I could find the proper figures, I'd be adding my Polecatz Club to the layout!


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

I agree, Patkn, nice.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Here is another scene from the club's layout. This one a crime scene.

A murder has been committed and the police are investigating the murder scene. A crime scene has been established and the local TV News station has also responded.

















The detectives are investigating the crime scene while a local TV camera man rushes to get his pictures. The coroner has loaded the body into the van.









A suspect has been arrested and is being frisked before being cuffed.









The Police Captain is being interviewed for the 6:00 News.









The view from the Police Helicopter









A uniformed officer ducks behind the police van to enjoy a donut.









A video of the scene.

https://youtu.be/mqVuWj0GukM


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I am sponsoring a figurine painting contest next month so I have the Ork Train running so I guess you could say it is on the layout. Any how, just for fun, some shots of the ammo crew assembling and fuse-setting amid somewhat less than ideal handling conditions.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh, these are cool. I love ;em all. We have a lot of imagination and craftsmanship on this forum.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the ammo loaders, very cute!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks John. It is part of that gaming train that I work on occasionally, I may have posted it on here, some where, some time, maybe.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't recall seeing shots of those guys, very creative.


----------



## Red October (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Red October (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Red October (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Red October those are exceptionally nice!
Randy


----------



## Red October (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Red October, These photos are great! I love the businessman running to catch the bus!!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Boyce said:


> Red October, These photos are great! I love the businessman running to catch the bus!!


I do too, and would love to find one in HO scale.
Bob


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Soldiers wait on the icy platform for the arrival of their train



PRR Mikado 9639 pulling a freight past a NYC station platform


N&W J class getting ready to head out of the engine house on a cold winter night.


N&W J class at the head of a troop train pulling into the station for another group of soldiers


----------



## Red October (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

Red October, I believe I've seen these pictures in the past. Hope all is well.


----------



## Red October (Sep 13, 2015)

c.midland said:


> Red October, I believe I've seen these pictures in the past. Hope all is well.


Mid:

I come up to periscope depth every few years. Hope all is well on your end as well.

Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Red October (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Red October (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

To Santa Fe and Beyond !


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Pretty impressive strength, Stoshu! Always good to add some humor to our trains!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

*Three More Days to Get Entries into the Vignette Contest*

Just a reminder, the contest closes March 31, so we have through Thursday to get entries in to the contest!

This has been a fun thread, but its not too late to add to the fun!!!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

*Paradise in the Dashboard Lights*

This couple has found an isolated spot to be alone (they think). You could almost hear Phil Rizzuto announcing "Second Base" when Officer O'Malley stops while driving along his beat. The couple is about to be abruptly interrupted. 

The Police car was lit using LEDs from Evans Design. Officer O'Malley's flashlight was made using a nano LED and a piece of shrink tubing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When I saw the video, I initially thought you had animated the scene!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Some great scenes. I'm glad that I don't have to judge them.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Me too, Spence!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

THIS CONTEST IS NOW OVER. IT WAS VERY DIFFICULT TO DECIDE WHAT WOULD WIN. IMPOSSIBLE REALLY. THERE WERE SO MANY GREAT ENTRIES. A LOT OF FUN. 

I'VE POSTED SEPARATELY WHO WON, ETC.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

i don't see the winning post


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

New thread Forrest: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=79833


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

thanks, john. how come i can't see it?

well, now i can.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't say Forrest, it's right there.


----------

